# Marshall JCM 200 DSL 401 Repair



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Recommendation for repairs (probably heat sink) as this is the2003 model


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

can you describe the symptoms? is it totally dead? is it crackling? etc


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

sammyr said:


> can you describe the symptoms? is it totally dead? is it crackling? etc


totally dead...I think she got a little too hot that night...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Find a bin and throw it in. That is the worst sounding Marshall you will ever own..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Find a bin and through it in. That is the worst sounding Marshall you will ever own..


Actually they can sound quite good - just stay away from the "red" channel. A V30 is a nice change too. As for the bridge rectifier it does really need the heat sink - one off an old pc cpu worked for me. If the OPs got too hot it probably melted some solder in the vicinity ............. or worse.

My opinion, anyway....................


----------

